# CRAZY ROLLER COASTER SALE! Today 11% off!



## CEM Store (Apr 13, 2012)

CRAZY ROLLER COASTER SALE! Today 11% off!

A great sale for our loyal customers, without you there would be no ???US???!  

So starting right now the WHOLE STORE is marked down 11% off!

Link to sale: Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


But it???s a limited time and changes tomorrow at about the same time!

???Will the percentage go up or down tomorrow???, you ask?  
We don???t know.

 But it will be going up and down over the rest of the month for BIG savings!

So if you see something you like and feel you are saving a good deal on your high quality products then jump on it because tomorrow may not be the same! ;-)

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## CEM Store (Apr 13, 2012)

I should mention this one lasts the weekend. ;-)


----------



## CEM Store (Apr 13, 2012)

all weekend long!


----------



## CEM Store (Apr 15, 2012)

bumppppppp


----------

